# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Вот такое оружие!

## Irina

*Пентагон подтвердил, что планировал создание гей-бомбы*

Представители Минобороны США подтвердили, что в 90-е годы прошлого века Пентагон планировал создать гей-бомбу.

Ранее общественная организация The Sunshine Project, которая занимается контролем расходов и деятельности военных, обнаружила странный проект по созданию гормонной бомбы, которая бы превращала солдат противника в гомосексуалистов, более заинтересованных в сексе друг с другом, чем в боевых действиях, сообщает ФактNews со ссылкой на Post Chronicle.

Пользуясь законом о свободе информации, Эдварду Хаммонду из The Sunshine Project удалось получить копию проекта, который планировалось организовать в лаборатории ВВС в Дейтоне (штат Огайо). На исследования лаборатория запрашивала 7,5 миллионов долларов.

"Предполагалось найти химическое вещество, при вдыхании или попадании на кожу которого, солдаты становились бы геями, - выяснил Хаммонд. - Лаборатория предлагала разработать бомбу, содержащую это вещество, чтобы сломить военные части противника, потому что солдат начинало непреодолимо влечь друг к другу".

Представитель Пентагона в интервью телекомпании KPIX-TV в Сан-Франциско, входящей в группу CBS, подтвердил что такое предложение действительно имело место в 1994 году. "Министерство обороны серьезно занимается поиском, исследованием и разработкой нелетальных видов оружия для поддержки наших военнослужащих", - заявил представитель Пентагона, добавив, что идею создания гей-бомбы все же отвергли.

Также Пентагону предлагали опылять позиции врага ароматами, привлекающими тучи москитов или крыс на позиции, что сделало бы их непригодными для обороны от победоносного наступления американской армии.

Еще одно занятное предложение предусматривало использование специального химиката, который бы создавал у партизан длительный невыносимый запах изо рта. Это должно было помешать врагам затеряться среди мирных жителей.

А в тропиках предлагалось распылять над вражескими позициями раздражающее вещество, которое бы делало солнечный свет невыносимым для кожного покрова.

----------


## Sanych

Видать утечки всё же были

----------


## Irina

*Sanych*, ты про гей-бомбу?

----------


## Sanych

Про неё самую

----------


## Irina

> Еще одно занятное предложение предусматривало использование специального химиката, который бы создавал у партизан длительный невыносимый запах изо рта. Это должно было помешать врагам затеряться среди мирных жителей.


Убицца можно :lol:

----------


## АВИАТОР

Я под СТОЛОМ

----------


## BiZ111

Оружие, которое убивает вызывает у людей восторг, даже уважение! А которое смешит и воняет изо рта - презрение, смех. 

Не понимаю

----------

